# Why Set Low Goals on Teespring?



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

I tried asking this question in another thread, but it's been a couple days with no response. Plus, I was the 4th post over the course of multiple years, so I hope it's okay that I started a new thread. Below is part of a post by Jacky Brown.

"Hi XXXXXX

Thanks for reaching out to us. The way it works is when there is a certain goal and it falls short to that goal if you as a campaigner will make profit even a little it will go to production. The minimum for us to go to production would be 10. For example if there is a goal of 50 and you sold 40. If there is a profit gain for you then the shirts will go to production. When a campaign has a goal set and the goal is lowered by the campaigner the base price increases. Which in return allows less profit. The same applies in this case. Let me know if you need more clarification.

Let me know if you have any other questions."


If this is the case, is there any reason to set a low goal? I read that if you sell more than your goal, you only get 75% of profits from extra shirts sold. Shouldn't my goal always be 1000?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

While it's true your goal has nothing to do with whether your shirts will be printed, there is the buyer perception issue to deal with. Buyers don't know that the shirt may still get printed by Teespring event if the goal is not reached. As a buyer, if I see a shirt has sold 10 or 20 out of a goal of 1,000, my mind tells me to not bother purchasing since the goal seems to have little chance of being reached. Even though in reality Teespring may still decide to print that small order. I would be more inclined to purchase if the goal was close to being reached, and especially if the goal had already been reached.


----------



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

splathead said:


> While it's true your goal has nothing to do with whether your shirts will be printed, there is the buyer perception issue to deal with. Buyers don't know that the shirt may still get printed by Teespring event if the goal is not reached. As a buyer, if I see a shirt has sold 10 or 20 out of a goal of 1,000, my mind tells me to not bother purchasing since the goal seems to have little chance of being reached. Even though in reality Teespring may still decide to print that small order. I would be more inclined to purchase if the goal was close to being reached, and especially if the goal had already been reached.


That was all I could think of. At this point, it seems like teespring should just do away with goals.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mediocre Tees said:


> That was all I could think of. At this point, it seems like teespring should just do away with goals.


Are they already doing that? Browsing their site, I don't see any more shirts that shows a goal; just an expiration date.


----------



## Mediocre Tees (May 15, 2016)

I dunno. I lowered my goal and got an email saying my base rate or something was going down as a result.


----------

